# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Mobile Technology Discussions >  where can i buy ubuntu edge in INDIA

## AbhimanyuAryan

i have a GALAXY NOTE2(international), i am happy with this device but i want to have a ubuntu device as well.....heard a lot about ubuntu edge.....its specs are really amazing.......where can i get one?and is it worth getting(i play a lot of games)?

----------


## GKY6kbA

The only way to get the Ubuntu Edge is to perk on the Indiegogo campaign :
http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ubuntu-edge
If this campaign reach the 32M$ goal, there will be Ubuntu Edge. If not, there will NOT be Ubuntu edge available.
If the goal has been reached, the only people who will get the edge are those who have pledged. The edge will NOT be available elsewhere after that.
There are only 6 days left to get one, so be quick. After, this is over.

----------


## juanjofornesmari

And if the goal is not reached you will be fully refunded.

----------


## grahammechanical

Do not forget to add $30 for international shipping costs.

A Galaxy Note 2? Read this and related pages. Getting a Ubuntu phone maybe cheaper than you think. You may already have the base unit for a Ubuntu phone. Remember, as important as the hardware is, it is the Ubuntu platform that makes the device unique. We all hope to see less specified and more competively priced Ubuntu super phones on the market but the Ubuntu platform will be the same.

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices

Regards.

----------


## John_McCourt

You can't because they failed to reach their ridiculously high fundraising goal

----------


## mJayk

> You can't because they failed to reach their ridiculously high fundraising goal


Was quite low considering

----------


## Anirban_Daripa

Hi,

As now Ubuntu Edge will be available this year. Can you please let me know how to get Ubuntu Edge.
Dying to experience the Edge. It seems awesome.

Thank you.

Regards,
AD

----------


## grahammechanical

Excuse me, but you are wrong. Ubuntu Edge was a specific project that failed to get the minimum amount of funding that was needed to pay an Original Equipment Manufacturer (OEM) to produce some 40,000 units (if I remember correctly). Only those people who pledged to buy one and paid money in advance would get a Ubuntu Edge phone. So, it was never intended for people to come along many months later and purchase one.

This is what we are now expecting

https://insights.ubuntu.com/2014/02/...und-the-globe/




> Development programmes have begun with the partners to provide smartphones with a superior user experience on mid to high end hardware for consumers around the world. Devices will be available to buy online through bq, Meizu and at Ubuntu.com.


Keep watching here

http://insights.ubuntu.com/

Or the bq and meizu web sites. But I would not be surprised if meizu did not first bring out a Ubuntu Kylin version of the Ubuntu phone first of all.

https://insights.ubuntu.com/2014/05/...ner-announced/

Regards.

----------

